# Puppy Party



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, it's spring. And I'm ready for a puppy party. Anyone interested in coming???? 

I live on the water in Southern New Jersey about 30 miles north of Atlantic City. I'm busy for the next couple of Saturdays with Pet events, but I'm open for dates after that.

So is Saturday or Sunday better??? And what dates??? 


Don't worry if you can't make it this time, we can always do it again ....but I'd love it if you could come!!

So far, I think Sundays sound the best to some of my friends...so let me know.

The deck is ready and so is the hot tub and the wine and/or margaritas will be flowing.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, I would love to come.....next couple of weekends are tough for hubby and I too...but I will try to make whatever date you set.

xoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know so many things are going on in the spring.....if we can do early June, that would be great! This Saturday me and all the kids will be attending a pet event in the next town over. Handling four dogs will certainly be a challenge!!!! My dad says he'll come along and push the stroller if I need it. Even my dad loves these precious pups! and he was a mailman and hated dogs!!!!!!!!!! Maltese are magical.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've always wanted a I would love to come maybe, I'm not available the first two weekends in June or the last one. I have a festival one weekend, finals weeks the next, then we're driving to OH on the last weekend. LOL What city is this puppy party exactly in?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Pat,

I would love to come and meet everybody... I'm busy for the next few weekends, too.... but June
might work. Keep me posted!!!

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm in Manahawkin, NJ - about 30 miles north of Atlantic City. Life is good here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanna come -- I wanna come and the girls wanna come too. But I can't -- for 2 reasons. First, I live too far away and more importantly, I don't think that Pat would trust me not to STEAL Ava (or Miss Abbey -- no not her -- another BARKER). :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Pat, how far away are you from Princeton? I would love to take Mia to a puppy party...and I also want to kiss Ava tons of kisses!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well you know I'll come!! I'm only one county away! 

Alice drive to my house and we'll go down together...I'm less than an hour from Pat.

**oops forgot to add....the only day not good for me is June 14th, but any other day works for me!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How's Sunday, June 7th sound???? 

It's exit 63 on the Parkway.......not sure how far from Princeton, but not more than an hour & 1/2.


Is there a date that's better?? I'm open...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

You can count me in.  I would love to go. I am not sure which date will be best for me since we will be flying into Florida a lot in June and July (still in the talks with hubbie) but if you set a date, I will do my dangest to be there.  Miss Daisy will love seeing the other babies and everyone and so would I. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ May 13 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776107


> Well you know I'll come!! I'm only one county away!
> 
> Alice drive to my house and we'll go down together...I'm less than an hour from Pat.[/B]


OK Tam, sounds good!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well? Is Sunday,June 7th ok??? If there's a day more people can make it, that's ok too...

Let me know which dates are best for you. Give me a couple of options so we can zero in on one.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

June 7th works for me! 

Please please please just not June 14th!!! I have a baby shower that day and I sooooo want to come to the puppy party!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

6/7/09 works for me too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The date should be good for us :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Pat, It sounds like so much fun!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: June 7, 13, 21 would work for us.
Thank you. :aktion033:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG I would love to come. I have been waiting for a NJ meet-up!!! 

As of now that date is perfect, so count me in too!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww this sounds great. I'm in NJ but up north so it's soooooooo far, but have fun everyone!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont believe i'm busy that day... so i can make it.. but i dont know a *def *until a few more weeks. keep me updated if the date changes and the time


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oops.. i forgot to ask.... what time are we looking to having it?? I might have to work for a few hrs earlier in the day.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 13 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775945


> Pat, how far away are you from Princeton? I would love to take Mia to a puppy party...and I also want to kiss Ava tons of kisses!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Princeton? My parents live there. Yours as well?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ May 14 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776606


> Aww this sounds great. I'm in NJ but up north so it's soooooooo far, but have fun everyone!![/B]


I am driving down for the party..I dont think you can live farther to Pat than I..LOL...You should try to make it, if possible. Should be fun!


QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 15 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776933


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 13 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775945





> Pat, how far away are you from Princeton? I would love to take Mia to a puppy party...and I also want to kiss Ava tons of kisses!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Princeton? My parents live there. Yours as well?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, my parents live in Long Island, NY..that is where I grew up. My in laws live in Princeton though, so that is about the only place I know in NJ. LOL. I love Princeton though, lovely town! :wub: Are you going to the puppy party?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa and I are wishing we lived in NJ. :bysmilie:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Even though four hours is an easy drive for us(we've had vets as far as that before), I don't think we can make it to this one. June is a very busy month for us. Maybe next time though!

Darn, I wanted some Ava kisses.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Time is so flexible - anytime is good for me.....( :blush: but then I'm not traveling anywhere)

Stacy, just come after work. You're not all that far away, heck, I was at Smithville today for harness vest for Ava. Tomorrow is a Pet festiveal and we have 8 dogs dressed alike. I know, we're nuts.....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 15 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776969


> Time is so flexible - anytime is good for me.....( :blush: but then I'm not traveling anywhere)
> 
> Stacy, just come after work. You're not all that far away, heck, I was at Smithville today for harness vest for Ava. Tomorrow is a Pet festiveal and we have 8 dogs dressed alike. I know, we're nuts.....[/B]


Oh Wow Pat, make sure you take lots of pictures


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 15 2009, 06:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776955


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ May 14 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776606





> Aww this sounds great. I'm in NJ but up north so it's soooooooo far, but have fun everyone!![/B]


I am driving down for the party..I dont think you can live farther to Pat than I..LOL...You should try to make it, if possible. Should be fun!


QUOTE (ckim111 @ May 15 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776933


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 13 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775945





> Pat, how far away are you from Princeton? I would love to take Mia to a puppy party...and I also want to kiss Ava tons of kisses!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Princeton? My parents live there. Yours as well?
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, my parents live in Long Island, NY..that is where I grew up. My in laws live in Princeton though, so that is about the only place I know in NJ. LOL. I love Princeton though, lovely town! :wub: Are you going to the puppy party?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Princeton is a nice quiet town. Very different from NYC  Wish I could go but with Bella being in this condition I can't even think that far ahead. Sunday will be difficult as I tend to work early in the mornings due to London and Zurich hours  Sounds like you guys will have a great time though!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys are so lucky :bysmilie: I wish we lived closer! Have tons of funa nd post TONS of Pictures


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh apuppy party!! Fun FunFun would love to try to come. What can I bring? Pat you amaze me. You have so much energy to take 4 dogs to all these events.I have trouble taking 1 dog. June 7th would be good. :biggrin:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG!!! I just got an invitation for a baby christening for my husbands nephew's baby. Should I hide it from him? I had even told him about the puppy party & he thought it sounded great.
I guess I sound mean or something , wanting to be with dogs (as if Maltese were dogs) instead of family. Oh well. I feel like I never get a minute to do what I want. (should I stamp my feet now?)
I also have to be @ work @ 7 pm for the night shift. That I can handle.
Have so much fun everyone & kiss the doggies for me!!!
Anne & Cookie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mark your calendars for June 7th. I hope you can make it. I'll be sending PM's to confirm :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 08:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=777886


> Mark your calendars for June 7th. I hope you can make it. I'll be sending PM's to confirm :biggrin:[/B]


Did we decide on a starting time? I wanna see how late i will be.. lol  Do we have a list of all the members able to make it??  

Also... please let us know what we can bring! desserts... snack items... anything?


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish I was closer! I even checked it on Google Maps just to see if it would be feasible - 8 hours each way, probably not going to happen this time! What a bummer! I wish my little girl had some Malts to play with - the closest she has to a fur friend is a boxer next door, and that's not going to happen


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ May 14 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776606


> Aww this sounds great. I'm in NJ but up north so it's soooooooo far, but have fun everyone!![/B]


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww come on.....  I am in West Chester PA area and I am heading up there, lol. I am atleast 2.5 hours away from Pat. You should really come.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wish I was closer too, it would be a hoot. Have fun ! You should set up a live cam.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 18 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778092


> Wish I was closer too, it would be a hoot. Have fun ! You should set up a live cam.[/B]



hummmmm......I have a web cam on my lap top.....we might be able to do that.....maybe??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I just checked to see if it was a possibility and its not  You live too far away from me (about 7 hours each way). I really wanted to be able to come and see everyone and their pups! I really hope that you all have a wonderful wonderful time with all those beautiful pups (and owners)!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 18 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778121


> I just checked to see if it was a possibility and its not  You live too far away from me (about 7 hours each way). I really wanted to be able to come and see everyone and their pups! I really hope that you all have a wonderful wonderful time with all those beautiful pups (and owners)!!![/B]



darn darn darn darn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of these days you're gonna have to just fly here! 
you can fly into Atlantic City International Airport...maybe. Not many airlines fly into there....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778118


> QUOTE (Maglily @ May 18 2009, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778092





> Wish I was closer too, it would be a hoot. Have fun ! You should set up a live cam.[/B]



hummmmm......I have a web cam on my lap top.....we might be able to do that.....maybe??? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]



I am not sure how one works, but someone else might have some suggestions. If it worked and was not too much trouble it would be fun, even if it was just for a part of the time. You'll want to keep it simple I think.
In any case , I hope you have a great time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778124


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 18 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778121





> I just checked to see if it was a possibility and its not  You live too far away from me (about 7 hours each way). I really wanted to be able to come and see everyone and their pups! I really hope that you all have a wonderful wonderful time with all those beautiful pups (and owners)!!![/B]



darn darn darn darn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of these days you're gonna have to just fly here! 
you can fly into Atlantic City International Airport...maybe. Not many airlines fly into there....
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...not many. Just one, Spirit. And get this...only to and from Florida! Yep, I checked. I had even figured out how to get from my airport to Florida to Atlantic City Airport. I've got some miles about ready to expire so I might as well use them right? Then I get my nephews graduation invitation. DARN!! That's the day of his H.S. Graduation and open house. I'd be dead with my family if I missed it. But I'd much rather go to a puppy party!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 20 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778777


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778124





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 18 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778121





> I just checked to see if it was a possibility and its not  You live too far away from me (about 7 hours each way). I really wanted to be able to come and see everyone and their pups! I really hope that you all have a wonderful wonderful time with all those beautiful pups (and owners)!!![/B]



darn darn darn darn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of these days you're gonna have to just fly here! 
you can fly into Atlantic City International Airport...maybe. Not many airlines fly into there....
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...not many. Just one, Spirit. And get this...only to and from Florida! Yep, I checked. I had even figured out how to get from my airport to Florida to Atlantic City Airport. I've got some miles about ready to expire so I might as well use them right? Then I get my nephews graduation invitation. DARN!! That's the day of his H.S. Graduation and open house. I'd be dead with my family if I missed it. But I'd much rather go to a puppy party!
[/B][/QUOTE]

DARN!!!! So what's more fun....standing in hot bleachers...or hanging out with tons of precious little doggies?! There will be maltese, yorkies and chihuahuas!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 20 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778777


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 18 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778124





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 18 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778121





> I just checked to see if it was a possibility and its not  You live too far away from me (about 7 hours each way). I really wanted to be able to come and see everyone and their pups! I really hope that you all have a wonderful wonderful time with all those beautiful pups (and owners)!!![/B]



darn darn darn darn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One of these days you're gonna have to just fly here! 
you can fly into Atlantic City International Airport...maybe. Not many airlines fly into there....
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL...not many. Just one, Spirit. And get this...only to and from Florida! Yep, I checked. I had even figured out how to get from my airport to Florida to Atlantic City Airport. I've got some miles about ready to expire so I might as well use them right? Then I get my nephews graduation invitation. DARN!! That's the day of his H.S. Graduation and open house. I'd be dead with my family if I missed it. But I'd much rather go to a puppy party!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Awww come on Crystal, can't ya just send your nephew a card with a nice gift??? LOL just kidding!!! 

I still think a trip to NJ is in order... We have several airports!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I tried to convince DH that a puppy party would be much more fun than a baby christening. Now he thinks I have 2 heads or something!! :smrofl: :smrofl: He's very family. :heart: I think a nice gift would be perfect, afterall, he is their 3rd kid!!
Anyway, we won't be there  so everyone have the BEST time & safe traveling to all!! arty: 
Anne & Cookie


----------

